# How many of us ride motorcycles?



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Just a light note to end a rather dull Sunday.

*How many of us (Lumberjocks) ride a motorcycle?*

I'll start. I ride a 2009 Harley Softail Deluxe. Before that it was a Harley Road King, and before that was a Harley Sportster.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I ride a Lowrider but I am eyeballing another FLH. My previous FLH was a Panhead. I also like those Road Kings.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I used to ride dirt bikes. Great fun I sure would like to buy a VW trike my neighbor is selling!!


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Padre I am going to take you back a few years my 1st motor bike was a James, then a Java, the last one a BSA which I had an accident with and still have back problem today, so that is the story of my bikes.
Couple years ago my boy got a Kawasaki 4 cylinders I tried it boy was it fast.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

vespa , yamaha , zundap , bmw , norton, triumph .

now i'm thinking ,

' hover-round ' !


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

I have a Yamaha Virago 700. Lots of add ons to it, she is a beauty. I actually haven't ridden her in a number of years, for many reasons. She is for sale if anyone is interested. I lose my husband every spring to his other girlfriend, Kawasaki 1500 Nomad, he does long runs, some are cross country. 
I have my tools : )

Lisa


----------



## CrafterOfWood (Jul 11, 2009)

BMW R1200GS currently. Latest of about a dozen bikes.


----------



## new2wood (Aug 10, 2009)

I ride a 06 v-star 1100 silverado. Upgraded with a maxx air performance intake, cobra highway bars, vance and hines slip-on mufflers and various other chrome goodies. I'm hoping to pick up all the sheet metal parts this week. I just had them custom painted with green and silver flames.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

*I have ridden several motorcycles, but it's been a while now,
unfortunately Walmart doesn't put them out front anymore. :0*


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

'99 BMW K1200LT (one of the very first of this model made - bought it new in '99) and a '77 BMW R100/7 (the first liter bike that BMW offered - in excellent condition - I'm only the second owner). I love them both. I know I don't need 2 bikes but which one do I give up?


----------



## Sawdust4Blood (Feb 16, 2010)

between bikes at the moment but in the market for either a Roadglide or Ultra Classic


----------



## Mogebier (Feb 4, 2010)

If I ever win the Lottery (yeah, right) I will look up someone to make me one of these:









Other than that, I have never driven one. I have ridden on one or two.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

1948 HD Panhead had it before the youngesters on here were born. *;-)*


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

Suzuki 750 ES.


----------



## Gomez (Jan 1, 2009)

BMW r1150r


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I watch them when they drive by.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

HAD. '68 Sportster. But, living in the greater Los Angeles area is a very dangerous place for bikers. After my second door, I decided I was going to wrap my precious booty in metal, unless I was offroad. That was in '72.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

*kunk*..hehe, good post


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

1300 Honda my wife actually picked it out, said she thought I'd be safer on something bigger than I was looking at. Gotta love that girl!!!


----------



## BOB67CAM (Dec 28, 2009)

does a suzuki rm 250 count? (dirtbike)


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Well hell yeah it counts! I've wrecked er, I mean ridden a few of them myself.


----------



## asthesawturns (Aug 23, 2009)

HD Road King, here is a link to some of the wood I have used to replace the chrome, its teak. I will be replacing it with ebonized white oak sometime this summer.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I'm not sure suzuki counts but Kamakazi does ;-)) or is that kawasaki??


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Boy that's mean *Andrew*!


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

i had a kx 125 dirt bike then a little 50cc motorcycle that i got hit by a car on so now i have a rod in my leg from it but when i put some dough together i'm getting a new ninja or ducati or suzuki 750 we'll see.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Had a 350 Honda dirt bike, now have a Polaris 330 Quad Sporster. Er, I should say my wife has.


----------



## Michael121 (Jun 30, 2008)

I have an '86 Kawasaki Eliminator, performance cruiser shaft drive long wheelbase 900 and fast.

Too old to go fast anymore I am no longer young enough to think I am invincible.


----------



## bobbyt99 (Jan 16, 2010)

Had an '84 Honda Shadow… bought new. Alas… the ex got it and sold it for a song.

-Bobby


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Well,...I've owned a number of Hondas, including an old '65 Superhawk, plus a couple of 750's dressed. In 1984, I wanted to buy the one-time bike of my life, a super bike to grow old with. The Harley dealer had this awesome FLHTC which I wanted very badly, but people were pretty sour on Harleys at the time because of the AMF thing, and the quality was horrible. I'd also been looking over the new Interstate Aspencades, and was having trouble deciding. Back at the Harley dealership, the one I had my eye on had a horrendous new scratch on the rear fender, probably from some oaf with Wellington boots. So…I asked if they'd either knock off a couple hundred for the damage, or fix it for me. The super-arrogant sales guy pretty much told me to go "F" myself. 
So.. I went back to the Honda dealer, to see what they'd do for me on that Aspencade. He informed me that, due to Congressional activity, the price of the bike was now $700 higher. This was due to a tarriff that was suddenly imposed, at the behest of lobbyists and the state of Wisconsin! And, because Honda was kicking the crap out of HD in the large bike category. The tarriff was for import bikes of 800 cc and higher. I protested a bit, saying that the bike I had my eye on was already in the country long before the tarriff was imposed, so why should I have to pay it? Then, THEY told me to go "F" myself. So… I went back to the Harley dealer, where that same salesman informed me that the FLHTC was NOW $700 HIGHER!!! HD raised their prices by the amount of the tarriff, ...because they could! A week or 2 later..coming home with a week's worth of groceries in the fairing and saddlebags of my '74… . some old fart pulled out in front of me, and the bike and I went down. I had three close encounters in three days, and for once I was wearing my helmet! I managed to get the bike home…and haven't ridden since.


----------



## whit (Jul 6, 2007)

I've just started riding an '09 Kawasaki Versys. First bike - well . . . except for a Moped I rode back when I was 18. That was before the dinosaurs were oil and we had to render the fat. 

Whit


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Andrew, can you redo the link? I can't see it. Thanks.


----------



## Dano46 (Sep 21, 2009)

My wife and I used to ride with two other couples a few years ago. After a couple of summers of traveling around on weekends, she told me that "trying to pack enough clothes for a 3 day weekend, then riding a motorcycle all day, and sleeping in a tent", just wasn't her idea of fun anymore. So much for that!
I do however take my boys bikes (Sportster, Triumph) out once in a while….....solo.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

I used to own a Kawasaki Voyager 12. My wife and I were in a pretty bad wreck in 2000. They totaled my bike. After about 8 surgeries on my wife and over a million in insurance claims--*we don't ride anymore!!!!!!!!!!!!*. It was a lot of fun for a while. We were sideswiped head-on by another bike. He was drunk and on cocain. Obviously I can't over emphasize-Be careful..

I do sometimes miss it until I think about my road rash and collapsed lung and all her injuries. OUCH!


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

I ride a 2002 Yamaha VStar 1100 Classic, but about all the riding I do is commuting to work.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I have to wonder if, relative to the general population, woodworkers are more likely to own a motorcycle. My intuition says "yes" but I know of no statistics to confirm that.

We woodworkers, in general, like our toys and some of us own some fairly expensive toys. Motorcycles can also be considered expensive toys.


----------



## SomeClown (Mar 29, 2010)

Greetings-First post here at LumberJocks. I've got questions and such I'll post in the main forums in a bit, but couldn't resist this post.

I currently ride a 2007 HD V-Rod Nightrod Special Edition (all black, black stripes, black wheels, no chrome anywhere) with CFR Pipes and Fueler modification. Getting close to replacing the rear 240 tire with a 300 and changing some other things. Super fast bike, turns great at speed but in parking lots it steers like a dump truck. 

Have had bikes pretty constantly since I was 8, starting with a Honda Trail 90 and moving on to various motocross bikes, then street bikes.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

I do own a yahama Kodiak 450 4-wheeler, even I have (1) Aunt who has lost (2) husbands to Motorcycles!


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

I currently own a Kawasaki Concours ZG1000. It is currently listed for sale and I will begin searching for it's replacement. I have owned numerous of the big 4 Japanese manufactured bikes at various times beginning with dirt bikes as a kid.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I tried to embed a pic into this post, but it was being cropped and I couldn't post a complete pic.

So, plan B:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/20159

1970 FLH


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

You guys have fun. To me, riding a motorcycle on the street is like playing Russian roulette. I'll take my chances in my Crown Vic.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Charlie - A Crown Vic?? You don't look old enough for a Crown Vic.


----------



## studie (Oct 14, 2009)

I have a 82 Suzuki GS 1100. The fastest bike in it's day. It has some go faster parts & a cool cafe look with short bars & cafe fairing which dosent keep the wind off me but sure looks cool. The bike is really FAST & I like the rat bike look. I had a bad wreck in 78 that kept my leg in a cast for 6 months! So after a year of waiting I got a settlement & took a 3 month trip on a Yamaha 750 Special 3 cylinder shafty. I visited a girlfriend in Yosemite. On the way down there from Washington state I met & rode with a bunch of riders from Wisconsin & Pennsylvania, what a riot and then led to a full on road race, splitting lanes & all. I had to leave Yosemite as a Cop on a horse tried to impound my bike as I had no endorsement! From there I went to Salt Lake to visit my brother & then to Santa Fe to see my old highschool friends. It was there I got my first job as a carpenter, the rest is history. I love to ride & where I live there are some great country roads just out my driveway. I HIGHLY suggest taking the motorcycle safety course every other year to brush up on your skills.


----------



## DragonLady (Mar 2, 2010)

OO, OO, ME! I DO!!

2007 Yamaha VStar 650. My shiny…

Bigger version of my avatar:









My upgrade for this year is going to be a solo rack and removing the pillion seat, since I NEVER carry a passenger. Also, that should cut down on the "Oh, how do you like your boyfriend's bike?" when I'm out…only one seat…only one person there!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Rich, it was a deal I couldn't refuse.


----------



## ABB (Dec 21, 2009)

I have a '99 Ultra Classic so the wife can go with me-she actually pushed me into getting it! Also a KTM 450 EXC for playing in the dirt. I agree with the comment that WW's like toys.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm with *Brad Hancock*.....


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

I used to think they were as dangerous as the rider, but after being hit, and now add all the idiots talking on cell phones instead of driving - I am with Charlie. Sold my 84 Magna (-speaking of go fast for it's day…) I still ride a bike to work in the summer - (the pedal kind - I need the exercise) which is probably more dangerous.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Maybe I'll buy another bike when they incorporate Saw Stop technology into it. That way, there will be no injuries.


----------



## zwwizard (Mar 30, 2008)

1955 ARIEL sq-4
1965 500 Triumph
I have had over 20 bikes over the years. What can I say, I was a motorcycle mech for better than 10 years. I had to have some way to keep them running.


----------



## GoGoZRX (Nov 23, 2009)

I've been riding regularly for about the past 10 years, and "on and off" for the previous 20. I'm currently on a 99 Kawasaki ZRX1100. It throws me on the ground when I get too cocky, but I wear good gear (ATGATT - *all the gear, all the time*) so I tend to brush myself off, pick up the bike, and ride on.

I started a 'solo vacation' tradition a couple years back. I take a week or two off of work, load up the bike with camping gear, and hit the road with no destination. If I see an interesting road, I take it. If I see some place I'd like to stop, I do. It turns out to be the most peaceful, relaxing vacation I can imagine…

the journey *is* the destination.

Blue skies!


----------



## BryceVTR250 (Mar 16, 2010)

I have been Riding since 2003 i think. my first and only bike has been my little go getter Honda VTR250. I haven't been able to afford a bigger bike especially since i got married and have "more important" things to pay for. See my profile pic. Thats me at a track day on the Loudon International roadcourse. one of these days i would like to get a honda VFR so i can take my wife for a ride! had a little get-off two summers ago and also started dating my now wife so haven't had time or money to get it running after sitting in parents shed for two years  I am determined to get it going again this year now that we have settled down a bit.


----------



## mission76 (Jun 24, 2008)

What nobody else rides the crotch rockets??!! Maybe I missed the post but it seems I may be the first to chime in for them…02 CBR F4i. Possibly getting the R6 soon if I can ever really justify to myself getting two bikes.


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

LOL, my son has a Suzuki 600, and I had to pick it up from the dealer one day after he had some service done on it. The dealer is about 30 minutes away from here. By the time I got home I could hardly walk!! Riding a 'ricer' or 'crotch rocket' is like doing a permanent push-up and upwards neck stretch!


----------



## JasonWagner (Sep 10, 2009)

I have a '07 Harley 1200 Custom Sportster. I mainly ride solo to and from work when it's nice enough outside, but am always looking for an excuse to get out. My stepdad worked at the Harley plant in York, PA for 36 years. I worked there for two summers in college. My first bike was a $200 '81 Honda 400CM that looked like it belonged in the TV show CHIPS.


----------



## charlie48 (Sep 21, 2009)

I started out with little hondas moved up to bigger Triumphs,moved up to an ever bigger BSA all back in the day. Now i'm into Yamahas,a golf cart,a 660 4wheeler,and yamaha 50 scouter. does that count LOL.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*CessnaPilotBarry* wrote:

"I ride a Trek 5500, Trek Portland, Giant VT1, and a Jamis frankenbike.

I'm the motor! <g>"



Okay.

In addition to the afore-photo-mentioned Beemer … I ride:

- (2) Moots Vamoots road bikes
- A Trek T2000 touring bike
- An old DiamondBack Response Comp MTB

But … NONE of them as much as I ought to !!

Life on two wheels … RULES!!


----------



## JasonWagner (Sep 10, 2009)

I have a Giant VT1 as well! Pretty much only the frame is orginal. Chris King, Thompson and little bits of carbon from Easton and Hayes…I used to work in a bike shop part time. Past bikes were a 1998 GT Lightning Ti, 2001 Rocky Mountain Slayer and 2002 Iron Horse SGS Pro Downhill.


----------



## Pdub (Sep 10, 2009)

03 Honda Shadow Spirit 750. It was an anniversary present from my wife. See why I love her!!!!


----------



## Endgrain (Sep 23, 2008)

I ride a 96 Sportster and 2004 V-Rod. Went down on the V-Rod this last Saturday and broke my left shoulder. Doctor says I will be fine but there will be no woodworking for a few weeks and I was in the middle of a V-shelf bookshelf for my son.
Whatever you ride, ride safe.


----------



## brownkm (Feb 9, 2008)

Not me - eats too much into the tool budget!


----------



## 308Gap (Mar 6, 2010)

First suzucki gs550L, honda 750four, and the last was an 87 softail-stolen. Heres one you'll should love.










and for the Tim Allen crowd.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

I've had 4 different bikes, the last one was 1100 Yamaha was the best one. Sadly none now as I have a bad back and bike riding is detrimental to it. I still wish I could ride again.

Erwin


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

I can ride about anything in Grand Theft Auto San Andreas….Xbox game…LOL..!


----------



## AzChiefFan (Apr 16, 2009)

I ride a 2000 honda magna 750 it sits alot now, since having kids it is not used near as much as it should be. It's just what I like in a bike black and chrome. and love the exhaust pipes on both sides looks nice from either side.


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

I started on a Kawasaki 750L. 
After I wrote that one off against the front of a truck I moved to a Honda CB750C (awesome bike)
After that one was stolen I went without for many years.
Then I bought a crappy little Zongshen 125 just for playing on.


----------



## JimF (May 20, 2009)

My jeep is the "Buzzard wagon" following a group of my friends on bikes. I carry drinks, supplies, tools and the occasional rider whose bike breaks down or gets a flat. It's a blast.


----------



## bunkie (Oct 13, 2009)

My current bike (number 10) is a '97 Triumph Trophy. This weekend's project is to get it running. Then I plan to put it up for sale as a former flame (Honda Superhawk, number 9) has been whispering in my ear that it's time to revisit old glories. My wife isn't a fan of this particular Triumph and she misses the sportier nature of the Superhawk.

I've been riding my entire life. I'll never give it up so long as I am able to ride.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I used to ride an Honda shadow. I decided that I do not like V-Twins. I now ride a Honda Magna 750 that I want to sale BEFORE I kill myself with it. 
I am just not reasonable enough to slow down.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

I once owned a Kawasaki gpz1100 that was bored out; "used to" because I had a run in with a truck… it won. Now I drive larger vehicles.  before that I drove a couple of Hondas. Grew up on dirt bikes…. Still love 'em..


----------



## JoeButler (Mar 11, 2008)

I got back into riding after a 20 year layoff, ie got married/kids. (Honda CL350 and Kawasaki 500 triple two stroke back then…darn, those used to be big bikes!)

I re-entered the riding world on a new '97 Honda Magna 750. (b2rtch, excellent choice in bikes!!) Now 100k plus miles later, I still smile when I crank her up and go for a ride. And she still runs as good today as she did that first day!

But I must admit, I'm starting to think about replacing her with a Miata. As others have pointed out, it's just continuing to get more and more dangerous out there on the road!


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah, it is getting more dangerous, for bikes and cagers too! And what fries my #**&$+$($ is all the people talking on cell phones meandering all over the place, and here in Connecticut, it is ILLEGAL to drive while talking on your cell phone unless you are using a hand's free device.

I am thinking about getting a "reverse sticker" , just a small sticker that says "Hang up and DRIVE!", but I want to make it so when I pass by the car, I can stick it on the drivers window so THEY can read it. So, like a "reverse sticker" where the sticky stuff is on the same side as the color/print. Or a reverse static cling sticker so they can just peel it right off but I get to make my point. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
__


----------



## JoeButler (Mar 11, 2008)

Padre, I got behind a woman the other day with a "Just hang up your phone and drive!" sticker on her rear bumper.

She was all over the road…guess what she was doing! Talking on her cell phone!!!!!!!!!!

I guess it only applies to other people!

Or maybe it was her husband's/boyfriend's car? LOL


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

JoeButler, 
Thank you.
Riding with my wife I had three close calls last year, I put my bike for sale.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

This was taken a few years ago but we still have the Honda ST 1100 or 'Pan-European' as it's known here. (And a shed full of old British hardware)

See my workshop in the background? Ha!


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

Between bikes now. Had a 78 Sportster for about 2 weeks hated it,to top heavy. Bought a brand new Suzuki intruder in 88 and had that till about 2 years ago. Looking at the new Wide Glide was going to get it last summer but with the market the way it was for work and all decided to put it on hold. Things are looking better now.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

hey padre…im looking at a screaming eagle right now…ya know the kind with feathers…heading down for a fish…lol..i can only dream of a harley…the wife says its a big no no…and i do love her to much to trade her in for a bike…so you ride for the grizzman…who in spirit would be on the rode right now if it was doable..grizzman


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Tell you what my friend the Grizzman, I always have my 2nd helmet strapped to my bike, and if I get down to Alabama, you and I are going on a nice, long trip to one of your favorite sites. You name it, I'll take ya'.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

hey padre…im disabled with this bad back..and really cant sit that long…but a nice 5 mile or so ride would be excellent…...so i will take you on your offer…and i will do this in return…you come this way..and ill fix ya a dinner made by me personally..and will fix ya a peach cobbler with some of the best Alabama peaches would have ever tasted…..hows that…oh…and if i can rev the bike …ya know just like a little kid…that would make me smile …lol…well it would….....grizzman


----------



## bunkie (Oct 13, 2009)

I used to keep my bike in Manhattan. Truth be told, I love riding the streets of the city. It's challenging as hell. Reason, however won out and for the last few years i keep the bike up in rural Pennsylvania and it is ridden on weekends in daylight on back roads. I don't ride at night because of the deer. I've hit three in my car and have no desire to meet one on two wheels.


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

dont know anything about them but i ride one- My first bike- YAMAHA DT -and I've only been riding 12 months. We go out bush and ride coz we're getting to old to bush walk. so we ride instead!


----------



## kiwi1969 (Dec 22, 2008)

For a bike riders paradise try New Zealand. I started on a honda xl185 and finished 20 yrs later 0n a Ducati 900 supersport. Still got all my limbs and only a couple of scars which probably means I wasn,t riding hard enough. As they say there are old riders and fast riders but very few old fast riders. My current 2 wheeler has pedals, lifes like that.


----------



## BuilderMan (Apr 20, 2010)

I ride a 2009 Harley Softail Heritage Classic and my wife rides a 2005 Harley Wide Glide.


----------



## oldoak (Mar 30, 2010)

I ride a 2009 Harley Heritage Softail Classic, Before that a 2005 800 Vulcan and a 74 Sportster and before that a Honda 750 and before that a 650 Kawasaki. They all were nice in their own right but the Heritage outdoes them all.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Had a 125 Hodaka (can't remember the year but it was very old. LOL), yamaha 125 enduro, yamaha 400 enduro, '85 yamaha yz250, "81 KTM 250 (spelling?) 2005 kawasaki KLX400. Wish I still had a bike. Went beyond broke. Now I just admire those who have one. I did keep my helmet and gloves just in case someone wants to be generous. LOL


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

I had one in my teen years. Took 19 years for the scars to go away. Besides, I like to be surrounded by cool air in the summer and warm air in the winter and with lots of steel. Good riding to those who have MC's.


----------



## rep (Nov 20, 2009)

Wife and I used to ride a Goldwing, but we sold it and bought a Solara convertible as a replacement. 
Now I occasionally ride a 2000 Yamaha VStar 1100 Classic (it's in the shop now, but I hope to get it back this week)


----------



## WoodNuts (Apr 30, 2010)

2007 FLSTC
I couldn't pass up the new 96'er with FI and 6 speed trans.
Oh yah, too good to pass up.


----------



## Wolffarmer (Jul 14, 2009)

I started riding in 65-66, Went through a couple of Hondas then got some BMWs. The newest one is a 1974 R75/6 and some older ones. A 1963 R50S is my pride, not many of those made. Once had a 1983 Suzuki Katana 1000. Krimany that was a fast bike. It liked to cruise between 80-100mph. I use to fly by the state police officer's house doing 120+ mph. He was a good guy never bothered me, he said when i ride that thing he couldn't catch me " But Bob. You know where I live. You don't have to chase me". Sold that one before i killed myself.


----------



## luckydawg (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm not allowed anything with a motor I do enough damage to
myself with my bicycles! hahahaha!


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

I've been riding since April 2005 (my girl friend - now wife) bought me my first bike. We bought it from my neighbor. It is a 1980 Yamaha 650 Maxum. At the time I was the 4th owner and it only had 12,000 miles on it. In 18 month I put another 10,000 on and my wife says.. lets get a bigger bike. So we now have a 1998 Harley Heritage







Da little women is going to use the Yamaha to get her license in the future.


----------



## papabear (Mar 28, 2009)

I used to ride a Water buffalo (1982 750cc Suzuki, water cooled, two stroke.) the only warning I gave to friends that rode it was to be careful of droping the clutch or you'll end up with the front wheel up in the air right when you don't want it to be there.


----------



## zuluboy (Feb 12, 2010)

I ride a bmw 1200 GS adventure….all across Southern Afirca…


----------



## asthesawturns (Aug 23, 2009)

Sorry Padre, I posted without the link months ago. Just noticed your request of me.
Anyway, without further adooooo…... http://lumberjocks.com/projects/23566
The bike was a little spotted that day, and the white oak is not dry enough yet, maybe a frew more months till total replacement.


----------



## dfdye (Jan 31, 2010)

Just noticed the thread, but I used to ride.  My bike got stolen right as my son was about to be born, so the replacement plans are on the shelf until he gets older. I guess I am not really paranoid, but realistic about the safety of riding a motorcycle.


----------

